# Canned brussel sprouts?



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone here ever canned brussel sprouts? Good idea or not? If you had luck, do you have any recommended recipes?

I personally don't think it sounds like a good idea, but my mom is dead set on trying it and wants to find a recipe. 

thanks!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I always freeze mine as I was told they dont come out well. I would love to can them so am eagerly awaiting answer with you kelly


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Give it a try. I've heard that they get very strong flavored, but sometimes what "everybody knows" turns out to not be correct.

The only thing is that they are very solid, so I would process a long time to make sure the heat gets all the way to the center. Find the correct time from some reliable source that actually tests and doesn't rely upon what hasn't killed their grandmother yet.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kellyst said:


> Has anyone here ever canned brussel sprouts? Good idea or not? If you had luck, do you have any recommended recipes?


Broccoli, califlower, brussel sprouts, cabbage, etc gets a lot stronger when you can it. I like canned brussel sprouts and things like it to put in veggie soup. But it does have a stronger radish-like flavor than frozen.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've wondered this myself, but never tried it as everyone says they come out really strong and bitter. If she is going to try it, I'd say to leave them whole if they're pretty small, but for bigger ones I'd cut them in half just to be sure they're processed properly. Please do let us know how they come out if she gives it a shot. Good luck!


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

As others noted, members of the cabbage family get strong when canned. Start small so if she doesn't like the result, she hasn't put up a ton of them.

You can make a kraut product with sprouts, but you'd have to shred a lot of sprouts to make a batch. You can also pickle them.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Not only does it become stronger, it also becomes mush from high temp., long cooking time, of the pressure canner.


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input!

I think she is going to try a real small batch first to see if she likes them. I'll pass along the results.


----------

